# jigs made keeping me busy



## fishuntbike (Jan 20, 2012)

Since I finished my router table, I've been makng some jigs that keeps me busy.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Lito - that is some good-looking work! With properly planned and constructed jigs - almost anything done with a router can be done better. Keep-up the good work!


----------



## fishuntbike (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks


----------



## res005ru (Dec 21, 2010)

The jig looks good, need to added blind mortising capability. What is the first image above, could you expand the image?

Rick


----------



## res005ru (Dec 21, 2010)

Forgot one thing, the hardware you used, what are they and where did you get them?

Rick


----------



## fishuntbike (Jan 20, 2012)

The first one is a coping jig and all knobs are from rockler.com the secong one is exact dado jig and the last one is circle jig for bandsaw


----------



## res005ru (Dec 21, 2010)

fishuntbike said:


> The first one is a coping jig and all knobs are from rockler.com the secong one is exact dado jig and the last one is circle jig for bandsaw


#! & & #3 are interesting, however your dado is similar to mine. What I did is use two boards at 66 " long each. The two smaller boards you have on the bottom, I put on top. I added a t slot one inch inside the outside edge. This has the following requirements:
1 You must clamp the stationary board to a work area and support it at the size of work piece.
2 If you require a blind mortise, as I currently do on my current project, My adjustable slots allow the small boards to set the end points for the router, also the width of the mortise on all sides.

Rick


----------



## olwudwurker (Mar 16, 2011)

Good looking jigs Lito. Keep um coming. Roy


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

heh ... making jigs keeps me busy too. unlike yours, mine are pitiful and amaturish though.

if i ever actually DO make something with this stuff, it will really be something to celebrate!


----------



## fishuntbike (Jan 20, 2012)

I made another circle jig for router table use


----------



## fishuntbike (Jan 20, 2012)

res005ru said:


> #! & & #3 are interesting, however your dado is similar to mine. What I did is use two boards at 66 " long each. The two smaller boards you have on the bottom, I put on top. I added a t slot one inch inside the outside edge. This has the following requirements:
> 1 You must clamp the stationary board to a work area and support it at the size of work piece.
> 2 If you require a blind mortise, as I currently do on my current project, My adjustable slots allow the small boards to set the end points for the router, also the width of the mortise on all sides.
> 
> Rick


Interesting idea for blind mortise, can you post a picture?

LITO


----------

